
Authenticity, Robert Brunner and Steve Jobs - terpua
http://www.businessweek.com/globalbiz/blog/globespotting/archives/2008/09/authenticity_ro.html?campaign_id=rss_tech
======
13ren
authentic: "Do not try to be someone who you are not. Be who you are, _and be
a good one._ "

"If the [new management] doesn't "get" what makes product _matter_ to its
customers, they're likely to destroy it."

